# YouTube Users



## SciFiGeek17 (Oct 19, 2009)

Anyone got YouTube! lol

Mine is: http://www.youtube.com/SciFiGeek17


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Check my signature for the link


----------



## SciFiGeek17 (Oct 19, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Check my signature for the link


You got some good music there!


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

mines in my signature


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Mine's in my sig too


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

www.youtube.com/auspiowstraya


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I added all of you, I'll check your vids when I can


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's my channel (http://www.youtube.com/user/Type40Films), there's a link to my latest videoblog in my sig


----------



## chandavong (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## cyndy (Jul 28, 2009)

i made an account there but i don't have a webcam, so does that make that account basically useless? i mean, i can still watch other's video's, just can't make my own.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I've added a few vids of my own, but don't expect to see me on there talking about my SA anytime soon! :afr

http://www.youtube.com/user/Jigirk


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ImUnlikeAnyOther

^Non SA related, i just upload some of my music on there.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/87even


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

here is mine plz check it out! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Reptopia


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/credico?feature=mhw4

Just some songs that I have transcribed for guitar.


----------



## Mr_nobody (Jan 30, 2007)

Just check my signature. I think I have both accounts listed there.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/e1nn

I have this channel but I don't have any personal stuff there just music from my country that wasn't on You Tube and I wanted it to be available there.


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/user/derekgnr

Just some really old music videos with me in most of them. And some Rock Band(the game)vocals.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/hostilerosstyle

some vids of me playing fiddle and banjo


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/abarofsoap


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

www.youtube.com/masterchiefx2

i use to do pc part reviews but deleted all my vids they were quite popular, that was like 2 years ago though


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Do visit 

http://www.youtube.com/user/loner1878


----------



## riverscuomo91 (Mar 5, 2010)

Just some films I've done, a couple covers. Only way anyone can hear me, not like I'm going to sing and play guitar for someone :no

http://www.youtube.com/user/Almondo99


----------



## SB13 (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/BeatlesnicoleO13


----------

